# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) مساعدة :  n73

## ra10chid

ان عندي جهارا نوكيا n73 حبية اعمل فورمات ولكن ادخلة coed 7370 coed  12345 erreur code ارجو مساعدة

----------


## ameerl

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ra10chid
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ان عندي جهارا نوكيا n73 حبية اعمل فورمات ولكن ادخلة coed 7370 coed  12345 erreur code ارجو مساعدة   اخي الكريم بصراحة مافتهمت قصدك شنو ارجو التوضيح اكثر
هل تقصد ان عندما تحاول الفورمات و تدخل الكود 12345 يطلع  خطاء
اذا كان هذا هو المقصود فك رمز الحماية عن طريق اي بوكس وارجعه للوضع الفتراضي الي هو 12345*

----------


## ra10chid

نعم اخي code 12345 erreur code انا موبتدئ في هدا المجل

----------


## ameerl

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ra10chid
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  نعم اخي code 12345 erreur code انا موبتدئ في هدا المجل   طيب اخي العزيز ما هي البوكسات الموتوفرة لديك*

----------

